
IPV6 is coming (yeah, right) - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2011/03/ipv6-is-coming-yeah-right/
======
pieter
_I’m told that Verizon, for example, has two /16 blocks (128K addresses in
all) that are external addresses assigned to internal nodes like printers.
Those could all be recovered since they are being misused, or Verizon could
sell them for close to $2 million, following Microsoft’s act of price
discovery._

Not really, assigning globally routable IP's to internal nodes isn't misuse at
all and is done widely in for example university networks. This is what IP was
originally intended for anyway, and there's no real reason to stop.

Verizon is one of the only major corporations that takes IPv6 seriously,
having it in a production environment and requiring support on their 4G
network. All their 4G devices have public IPv6 addresses.

------
barrkel
I wish I could have bought (not rented) a static IP address for $12.50.

